
Tucson Police in Turmoil After Death of Latino Man in Custody - Edmond
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/24/us/tucson-arizona-police-death.html
======
rbecker
According to [1], with [2] giving similar numbers, about half the news titles
about police killings should be "Police kill white man", but it seems the
versions with black or latino far outnumber them. In fact, I can't recall a
single news article framed that way. Is it just my media bubble?

[1] [https://www.thepublicdiscourse.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/0...](https://www.thepublicdiscourse.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/06/Graph-3.png) from
[https://www.thepublicdiscourse.com/2020/06/65309/](https://www.thepublicdiscourse.com/2020/06/65309/)

[2]
[https://mappingpoliceviolence.org/nationaltrends](https://mappingpoliceviolence.org/nationaltrends)

------
rasz
Turmoil = 3 month cover-up, no arrests, no charges and voluntary resignations.
Ok then, that will show them.

